# Propain Yuma/ YT Primus überstandshöhe und andere Fragen



## stoked77 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hei Leute

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem nächst grösseren Bike für meinen Sohn.

Mit 129cm zurzeit noch auf dem 20‘‘ Propain Frechdax unterwegs.
Somit wird er im Frühling wohl so gegen die 132cm zu gehen.

Die Fullys von Commencal, Norco und Co sind preislich alle über 2000.-

Daher kommt geht die Auswahl eher Richtung Propain Yuma oder YT Primus.
Das Norco FS24 hat eine relativ tiefe Überstandshöhe und zudem eine sehr kurze Sattelrohrlänge. Dies ermöglich schon ab Grössen knapp über 130 das Verwenden von einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze.

Bei Propain und YT steht nirgends etwas über die Überstandshöhe und das verwenden des Bikes mit einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze.

Hat hier jemand eines zum nachmessen zuhause?

Hat jemand nachträglich eine Variostütze eingebaut?

Beim Yuma kann man ja später auf 26‘‘ umbauen. Lohnt sich dies bei der Anschaffung mit einzuberechnen? Oder ist die Rahmengeometrie, damit er für beide Radgrössen gut funktioniert ein zu grosser Kompromiss um nicht Ideal bei beiden grössen zu sein?
Und wie sieht es mit dem uphill oder normalen hometrails aus welche nicht nur bergab gehen? Gut fahrbar oder eher ein Murks?

Ich hörte schon von Leuten die meintes das Yuma sei eher Abfahrtslastig.
Kennt ihr noch andere Bikes die ich in meine nähere Auswahl mit einbeziehen sollte? Evt das Rockymountain Reaper 24 oder so


Danke für eure Tipps



Marc


----------



## bernd e (9. Oktober 2020)

Meine Tochter hat das Yuma mit etwa 130 cm bekommen.
Als sie etwas größer wurde, habe ich vorne auf 26" umgebaut und später auf 26" hinten.
Aktuell ist sie 140 cm groß.
Bei mir im Verein fahren 3 Kids (inkl. meine Tochter) in unterschiedlichen Größen das Yuma. Alle Kids kommen super mit dem Bike zurecht. Werterhalt ist bei dem Bike sicher gut.
Ein anderes Kind fährt das Vpace 24". Ein super geiles Bike. Das Fahrwerk liegt super satt und es ist sehr leicht. Allerdings hat das Vpace auch seinen Preis.

Ich bezeichne hochwertige Kinderbikes als Kauf auf Zeit. Wenn die Kids rausgewachsen sind, bekommt man auch wieder gutes Geld dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (9. Oktober 2020)

Der Umbau von 24 auf 26 ist Schwachsinn. Das Bike wird dadurch null größer, es wird nur hoch gelegt, was ja definitiv kontraproduktiv ist. Selbst wenn Du auf deutlich längere Kurbeln wechselt, ist noch immer zu kurz. Du willst ja dann sicher nicht auch noch einen zu langen Vorbau montieren. Das ist wirklich nur Marketinggequatsche. Meiner Erfahrung nach, deckt man ca. 15cm Größenwachstum ab mit einer Größe. Wenn man früh dran ist. Mehr geht leider nicht. 

Von den beiden genannten finde ich das YT besser. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## stoked77 (9. Oktober 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Der Umbau von 24 auf 26 ist Schwachsinn. Das Bike wird dadurch null größer, es wird nur hoch gelegt, was ja definitiv kontraproduktiv ist.



Das ein Umbau auf 26“ mit gleichbleibender Rahmengrösse nicht das gewünschte Resultat bringt ist ein interessanter Gedanke. 
hat hier sonst jemand erfahrung damit? 
Bikes für Erwachsene kann man ja Teils auch umbauen. Nur das wir dabei noch immer gleich gross bleiben. 🤔. Macht irgendwie Sinn


----------



## mabunixda (5. November 2020)

Ich bin bei ähnlichen Überlegungen, nur ist der Junior nun bei 136cm. Schon auf Mondraker factor 24 bzw. Scott random 400 geschaut. Preis/Leistung find ich beim Scott gut, nur dass 600er ist wieder so eine Sache...


----------

